# Tractor Supply Compressed Straw.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I saw this Saturday morning. 50 pound bales.....by the time you add sales tax for most folks here, you have over $13 in a heavy bale of straw. But nicely packaged! 

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

$4.00 for the straw and $7.99 for packaging???

Soccer mom won't get any straw in her suburban!!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

You are also paying for the compressing, repackaging, transportation, and TSC profit. And Standlee probably buys it in 4x4 bales.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I see people loading up their carts with that stuff and the compressed Timothy all the time.

Easy money....


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

SUV owners love the plastic wrap, saves them 30 min vacuuming when they bring a bale home. They will pay for the convenience.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> SUV owners love the plastic wrap, saves them 30 min vacuuming when they bring a bale home. They will pay for the convenience.


And the fact that a couple bales will actually fit in an SUV. At least the things that are called SUVs today.


----------

